# Selling 3 set of bbs e23 rims white



## E23guy (May 7, 2016)

Asking $350 willing to negotiate http://m.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Option-Bbs-16-Rims-BMW-E23-/111986713483?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE_a__a2_


----------

